# Potty the stray in Sparrow Hunt



## LiCieWishy (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi there... 

Here are more pictures of Potty the stray, my unofficial cat. 

Hmmm... What's that brown thingy I see?








Yummy....sparrows...








Ahhhhhh....









Of course, he did't get any... One thing that he has yet to learn is the Art of Stealth.... from his mom, the expert bird catcher....


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

He looks so handsome and ready for action!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Very cute!


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

He is such a cutie! :)


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

What a cute cat! He looks alert and ready!


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Sweet!  It's so funny watching kittens try to hunt, because they are too clumsy and inexperienced to catch anything!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

How can you resist making him an official cat?!? Hehehe, he's SO CUTE!


----------



## LiCieWishy (Apr 2, 2003)

He sure is a little cutie :wink: and a very very talkative one, might I add...

Ps: More pictures coming soon..


----------



## Ariel (Aug 27, 2003)

What a sweetie! :)


----------



## LiCieWishy (Apr 2, 2003)

See More pictures of Potty the Stray in my WebShots Community Page... *Just Clicky down on the "www" button! *


----------



## Ariel (Aug 27, 2003)

awwww... :)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I especially like Potty in the leaves. Yep, I also vote that he should 
become an *official* kitty!


----------



## LiCieWishy (Apr 2, 2003)

You know what guys... I think even though Potty sleeps outside and comes and goes as he pleases.... he can be considered my OFFICIAL cat now. He'll come running when he sees or hear me opening/closing the back gate. Very Cute. He is still afraid of coming into the house.. he hasn't dared venture more than 10 kitty steps inside. I think he likes it that way, so I guess I should respect that and keep it that way unless he shows signs of wanting to sleep on a comfy bed... maybe mine... hehe. Or when he decides life on the streets is too much to live with for the rest of his cat lives.. Till then, I'll be his faithful servant serving up his supper daily, scratching his head when he has an itch and letting him bite the crap outta my limbs for his sparrow-hunting practice....


----------

